# Race Valeting Vs New Car Detail Mini Cooper 'S' Swissvax BOS



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of write ups this was from last week as i've only just got around to doing my pics etc.

The car was 2 wks old and had apparently NOT been touched by the dealers :wall:

Pretty grubby on arrival:


















































































Firstly the wheels were cleaned using AS smart wheels and a selection of brushes, the pads have left some brake dust in the corners which need claying to remove.










Next up a pre wash with a citrus de-greaser applied to the lowers and left for a few mins then rinsed.

The car was then foamed and left to dwell for 10 mins before rinsing, followed by a 2bm wash with a z sponge and dodo sp shampoo, all the transport wax was removed using some warm g101 strong mix from under the bonnet and door/boot shuts.




























The car was then taken into the unit ready to be clayed using autobrite gentle clay:

Before:










After:










And then dried off using a 14detailing uber plush drying towel and some megs LT leaving it looking like this.



















The time for some paintwork inspection, :doublesho

Not been touched my ****.......










Nice scratch on the rear qtr:










The car was polished/cleansed using swissvax cleaner fluid on a black 3m pad via the rotary.

The car was then IPA'd making sure the cars paintwork was squeaky clean for the wax to bond correctly, the wax for today was Swissvax BOS applied to the whole vehicle inc and the shuts etc too.

The trim was dressed using 303 aerospace protectant and all the rubbers too, the metal/exhaust was polished/sealed using britemax stage 2 metal polish.

The wheels were sealed with zaino CS and the tyres dressed with megs endurance.



















Engine bay wipe down with g101 and a mf, then dressed with 303.




























Then onto the interior, fully hoovered and dash and all plastics dressed with 303, the seats and carpets were treated with 303 fabric guard, interior and exterior glass cleaned and the exterior sealed using zaino CS.

Rolled outside for some finished shots:







































































































































































































Now some pics of the protection (303 Fabric Guard doing its thing)



















Zaino CS protecting the wheels nicely:










And finally some nice Swissvax Beading:























































Total time taken was 14 hrs.

Thanks for looking.

Paul​


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely job!! :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

lovely finish, know its in the prep but still want some BOS


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

Great work Paul,

now that's a superb looking car. Bet the owner was over the moon with the finish you got from the car.

Paul


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

yes paul!

these minis look best in red imo. Love the wheels they do look cool!

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice paul, can i ask how do u apply the 303 fabric guard i need to get some as i have a white interior but scared as to how to apply can you adive further??

is it a case of spray and leave or is there any think else?

cheers 
tom


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

lovely job, would love a set of those wheels for my MINI


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

tom_k said:


> very nice paul, can i ask how do u apply the 303 fabric guard i need to get some as i have a white interior but scared as to how to apply can you adive further??
> 
> is it a case of spray and leave or is there any think else?
> 
> ...


Hi Tom

Yes I use a spray trigger bottle and lightly mist over the fabric which you want protecting, the key is it needs a good few hours to work and weal the fabric correctly.

So I would leave it a good 5+ hrs before you try and see if it working as it should, I normally apply 2-3 coats on the mats as these take the majority of the crap and a couple of coats on the seats to stop drink spills etc.

Hope this helps a little.

Paul:thumb:


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

great work Paul..... :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

NIce work, the car looks really good in the after shots!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice work.............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Great work there Paul 

Love the protection photos at the end - nice one.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Fantastic work there!!! You're just around the corner from me it seems!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

nortonski said:


> Fantastic work there!!! You're just around the corner from me it seems!


Sure am not too far away, Droxford.

Paul


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Sure am not too far away, Droxford.
> 
> Paul


My folks live in Denmead, go through Droxford en route, nice part of the world


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Great work :thumb:

Another MINI  those Flame spoke alloys look good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

nortonski said:


> My folks live in Denmead, go through Droxford en route, nice part of the world


Yeah it is nice and quiet :thumb:, I live in Horndean but the unit is Droxford so just up the road really.

Small world.....


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Grat Finish looking good mate. I can't believe how dirty it was for an 09 plate:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Race Valeting said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Yes I use a spray trigger bottle and lightly mist over the fabric which you want protecting, the key is it needs a good few hours to work and weal the fabric correctly.
> 
> ...


Thats spot on paul i will be ordering a bottle asap thanks for your help bud i was a bit conserd about splashing fludids over me car :lol:

tom


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that looks fantastic.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as normal Paul. A great finish with one of my fave waxes


----------



## grippy (Aug 8, 2009)

Ricey7 said:


> Grat Finish looking good mate. I can't believe how dirty it was for an 09 plate:thumb:


It was only 2 weeks old but I was under orders not to touch it!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Great job mate, one question though, do you think the cly bar had any influence on the defects you found? In other words could the clay have been responsible for the marring/hazing?


----------



## grippy (Aug 8, 2009)

*Thanks*

I would like to thank paul @ Race Valeting for a great job and also for being flexible with the timings & Service - Highly recommended

Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

mba said:


> Great job mate, one question though, do you think the cly bar had any influence on the defects you found? In other words could the clay have been responsible for the marring/hazing?


No the claybar had nothing to do with the defects found, the marking on the rear quarter was from a rotary 100%.

Paul


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great work paul! that really is red now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

grippy said:


> I would like to thank paul @ Race Valeting for a great job and also for being flexible with the timings & Service - Highly recommended
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave

Glad you were happy with the Mini:thumb:, have you had to clean it yet or is it holding up ok?

Rgds
Paul


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice job as always Paul :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks lovely that, I fancy a new MINI :thumb: just like that!


----------

